# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [vr]demeo

## PoussinFr

Salut les Coincoins,

des canards intéressés par une partie de DEMEO, un "[COLOR=#323232][FONT=&quot]dungeon crawler au tour par tour en réalité virtuelle" sur Oculus quest 2 et cross platform à priori.

4 classes à jouer, 45 levels à acquerir. des parties pouvant durer 2 à 3 heures et de la coop. autour d'un plateau virtuel.

les rooms générent un code en 4 chiffres, il est donc possible (je pense) de se rejoindre dans une partie "privée".

petite video :



Prenez soin de vous

----------


## Medjes

Je suis interessé pour un retour, j'hesite à le prendre.

----------


## Maalak

Selon un test que j'ai lu, le jeu en lui-même n'est pas mal, mais on se demande un peu ce qu'apporte la VR, à part pouvoir tourner autour du plateau.

----------


## Medjes

Bah... Sans troll aucun, ta question est valable pour quasi tous les jeux, non ? 
Je dirai que c'est l'immersion, et pouvoir "voir" tes coéquipiers autour de la table.

----------


## Medjes

C'est pris. N'hésitez pas à m'ajouter pour pouvoir faire des parties ensemble !

----------


## Medjes

Petit retour.

Nous avons fait la semaine dernière notre première partie en ligne entre canard, avec Pothi et deux de ses potes (Canard ou pas, je ne sais...).

Bilan positif, tant sur le jeu en lui même que sur le succès de notre mission !

- Aucune déco ou plantage constaté
- Durée de jeu sur 4 joueurs, partie entière (oui on est allé au bout, et on a latté la Reine de Elfes, qui btw, est un immense gros tas - les clichés en prennent un coup)
- gros plaisir de jouer entre canard, bonne communication, des moments chauds, mais une bonne gestion fait qu'on a pu s'en sortir, pas si facilement que ça quand même. Les dés ont été dans l'ensemble plutot en notre faveur
-ça reste très joli, très immersif dès qu'on zoome un peu et qu'on se retrouve "dans" le donjon", plutot qu'au dessus.
- il faut en effet impérativement qu'ils rajoutent des campagnes pour pouvoir varier un peu les environnements, même si le donjon est généré aléatoirement.

Bref, pour les 26 euros, il vaut le coup.

----------


## Maalak

Durée de la partie ?
Parce que si ça dure des heures et des heures, il faut aussi pouvoir supporter de porter le casque tout ce temps.

----------


## Medjes

A vrai dire, on a pas vu trop le temps passer. je dirais 1h45 -2h max

----------


## PoussinFr

> C'est pris. N'hésitez pas à m'ajouter pour pouvoir faire des parties ensemble !


peux tu me communiquer ton pseudo Occulus? 

les parties peuvent durer 2 à 2H30,ce qui est limite avec l'autonomie de quest 2, j'ai viré le visuel de la piece de jeu, je ne sais pas si cela joue sur la batterie.

----------


## Medjes

C'est..... (suspense...) Medjes.

Avec une tete d'alien en avatar.

----------


## Maalak

> Avec une tete d'alien en avatar.


Suspense aussi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Si des parties s'organisent, pensez à moi !
https://steamcommunity.com/id/rodwin

----------


## Maalak

Les développeurs ne perdent pas de temps puisqu'un DLC est très bientôt de sortie.  ::):

----------

